#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] 100%萌龍! Eve & Dora

## dragoon86

我真的很少画１００％　萌的東東呢　（試一試吧。。。）  
結果自己也被萌倒了。。。  
需要放大才不会模糊。。。

----------


## Hewie

啊～！好萌！（噴鼻血）
真的好棒喔～，大大多話一點吧！
果然是好物啊！

----------


## 闇月之風

不要萌我！！

呃…（鼻血倒地

----------


## Argraox_Rena

好可愛唷~~~
很有活力,很有動態感的動作

悄悄問回文的龍友.........

這是秘密喔

    我不太了解什麼是"萌",偷偷告訴我吧,就在底下回文就好XD

----------


## dragoon86

> 好可愛唷~~~
> 很有活力,很有動態感的動作
> 
> 悄悄問回文的龍友.........
> 
> 這是秘密喔
> 
>     我不太了解什麼是"萌",偷偷告訴我吧,就在底下回文就好XD


我也不太清楚。。。但我聴人説是"萌"是可愛到想抱他的意思。。

----------


## 雷德托爾

"萌" 通常是指很可愛 看了會讓龍有喜歡上它的感覺 或是股想雍有他的衝動 
不過每頭龍喜歡的角度不同 所以萌並沒有ㄧ定的定義

兩頭龍確實很可愛呢 其實86畫的圖都會有萌的感覺參在其中呢XD

----------


## 克萊西恩

(淺水完冒出
(大心
(抱起跑走

常常在FA看到dragoon的作品呢ˇ每次都挺愛看的呢~
多畫一些萌的吧 (死

----------


## a70701111

有很可愛的感覺……
但是dragoon86確實很少畫這樣子畫面的圖。
很喜歡武器的樣子。

----------


## 魑魅魍魎

= = 
萌的好大力阿
左邊那隻有想像空間 XD

----------


## 神父

((浮出水面！！))

 :Shocked:  恩~ 真的很少看到86畫，這樣子的風格呢。

兩隻小龍的確都有萌。

不過阿.....



> 雷德托爾
> 其實86畫的圖都會有萌的感覺參在其中呢XD


同意雷德說的，基本上86的圖都有萌的味道 ( 啥味道！？)  :Embarassed:

----------

